# Hen laying eggs without cock intervention ..



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi everybody, 
Hope you all are doing fine..I have a hen which mated a few times with a cock..I did not want the pair to mate so I seperated them by caging the hen...The hen now keeps on laying egg although it is caged at all times...what should I do if possible to stop her from laying eggs. 

Thank You


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

let her sit on them, if she lays after 10 days of separating, if she keeps laying and you keep pulling its just going cause her more stress. If you let her sit on them, or put fake ones in then she may stay on them for awhile. Eggs will be infertile after 10 or so days of separating.


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

good Answer Logan


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

Is there any other way to stop it from laying eggs ???


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You can't stop her from laying eggs, but by replacing them with fake eggs, she can sit them for the normal time so that she won't be laying over and over which will deplete her of calcium.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

no, if you keep taking the eggs out they will keep laying them, you are hurting the pigeon if you keep taking the eggs.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Even if you had all females she would probably lay. My four diamond doves are all hens and they lay (except for the really elderly one.)


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Can she still hear or see her old mate? This will get her hormones going and she will still lay even without actual contact.


----------



## Cgosch (Jul 31, 2011)

How long will she sit on the dummy eggs?


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

Woodnative Woodnative :- yess , she can see her old mate.....
Cgosch Cgosch :- i havent noticed that yet..

This is very annoying...she'll become weak if she keeps on laying eggs like that


----------



## PigeonMadness (Apr 21, 2009)

As everyones said, just put dummy egg underneath her and let her finish the cycle. That way she won't be trying to lay eggs all the time. You'd be essentially giving her a 17 day break or more. Just don't stress too much about the situation. You're complaining shes laying, others are having trouble even getting hens to have eggs


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

put her back with her mate and give them fake eggs, problem solved..let them sit the time of brooding and then when they nest again put fake eggs again..


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

when will this cycle end ?


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

what do you mean cycle end? hens lay eggs you can't stop them from doing it....so get some fake eggs..


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

what is the problem with just letting her sit on the eggs? they will not hatch. keep the eggs there then she wont want anymore.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Nazmul said:


> when will this cycle end ?


*When she runs out of eggs to lay, and that could take years.*GEORGE


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Are you replacing the real eggs with fake eggs?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Nazmul said:


> when will this cycle end ?


it ends when she runs out of eggs..which could be a long time in her life time.... that is what hens do..so as said ..get her some fake ones or boil her real ones or just let her sit her eggs if they are not fertile..


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> it ends when she runs out of eggs..which could be a long time in her life time.... that is what hens do..so as said ..get her some fake ones or boil her real ones or just let her sit her eggs if they are not fertile..


why even bother if they arent fertile ?


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

PigeonVilla said:


> why even bother if they arent fertile ?


So she won't lay again right away. She won't lay if she is taking care of the eggs in the nest. It's like being pregnant for a human....stops the cycle.


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

does this mean that ; if the hen mates with the cock it'll keep on laying eggs even if the cock is not there ?? Can she hatch it on her own , or fertility requires the cock ??


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

yes, and if it been more than 10 days after you removed the cock then the eggs are infertile and you should just leave them there.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

PigeonVilla said:


> why even bother if they arent fertile ?


did you read the first part of this thread?.. so she will sit the eggs..why should she sit the eggs?.. reread the above posts..


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Nazmul said:


> does this mean that ; if the hen mates with the cock it'll keep on laying eggs even if the cock is not there ?? Can she hatch it on her own , or fertility requires the cock ??


My diamond dove hens lay once or twice a month without any cocks present. It's their natural cycle, just like mammals go into heat regularly. If a male comes around at the right time, yes, the eggs would hatch. But, just like a mammal, if the male is not around at the right time, there will be no babies. That doesn't mean the bird won't lay eggs. Without the male they'll just be eggs though and never hatch.


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank You libis for your clarification...


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

thats what everyone has been telling you....she will keep laying eggs, but you have to give her either fake ones or boil those so they don't go rotten and stink when broken even if not fertile they will rot and stink so boil, what we are saying is you have to let her sit the eggs for 17 to 20 days ( real or fake )so she doesn't get sick from laying so many eggs at one time right after one another..are you giving her calcium? vitamins and fresh feed & water ever day and grit? if she keeps laying eggs one after another you are either going to have a very sick or dead bird...


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> did you read the first part of this thread?.. so she will sit the eggs..why should she sit the eggs?.. reread the above posts..


 Yes I have read it all and if they are seperated all the time then why switch out the eggs if they are infertile ? why not just let her set on her own eggs til she stops if they arent going to hatch anyways ?


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

horseart4u said:


> thats what everyone has been telling you....she will keep laying eggs, but you have to give her either fake ones or boil those so they don't go rotten and stink when broken even if not fertile they will rot and stink so boil, what we are saying is you have to let her sit the eggs for 17 to 20 days ( real or fake )so she doesn't get sick from laying so many eggs at one time right after one another..are you giving her calcium? vitamins and fresh feed & water ever day and grit? if she keeps laying eggs one after another you are either going to have a very sick or dead bird...


 Just a note ,i have yet to have an egg rot under a hen that was unfertile, the ones that rot are the ones that die in the shell somewhere during incubation. Just my experiance though.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

PigeonVilla said:


> Yes I have read it all and if they are seperated all the time then why switch out the eggs if they are infertile ? why not just let her set on her own eggs til she stops if they arent going to hatch anyways ?


oh.. sorry.. did not know what you were meaning.. thought you were wondering why she should sit.. as far as using her own eggs if not fertile just depends on the keeper..and the hen..some hens can be a bit heavy footed and break eggs and make a mess of themselves and the nest..so hence the fake eggs .. boil would be if you think they are fertile and you don't have any fakes.. leave the her real eggs and just let her sit them was the last option which if unfertile would do the trick if she does not break them as they would not be filled with embryos to fill the egg so they get a bit thin shelled at some point in the sitting period.. but I alway let my ring neck dove hens sit their real eggs and only had a few mishaps with breakage.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

PigeonVilla said:


> Just a note ,i have yet to have an egg rot under a hen that was unfertile, the ones that rot are the ones that die in the shell somewhere during incubation. Just my experiance though.


Same here. I have let the diamond dove hens in my house sit on their own eggs for a month without any rotting/smell problems (except one broken egg--but it wasn't all that horrible).


----------



## tipplers4life (Sep 10, 2011)

*racing pigeon with eggs,cock has gone missing*

hi,ime just wondering if my hen racing pigeon will incubate her eggs and bring up her young on her own,as the cock has gone missing,or will she give up?any help would be great,cheers


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

tipplers4life said:


> hi,ime just wondering if my hen racing pigeon will incubate her eggs and bring up her young on her own,as the cock has gone missing,or will she give up?any help would be great,cheers


welcome.
First to let you know you are posting in an old thread the dates are at the top of the posts...this one sept 2011.

to make a new thread where more will see it, you go to the home screen find the right topic click on it then click to make a new thead.

as far as your question goes, your hen without his help will probably not contiune at some point, if the eggs are new or under say a week old, take them out and give her fakes to sit on and see how long she sits those..if the cock comes back in the mean time they can have another clutch the next round in which I would advise to keep the breeders on hatching eggs and or babies in..not out where they can go missing, saves allot of trouble, most pigeon keepers do not fly their breeders.


----------



## tipplers4life (Sep 10, 2011)

i thought this too,well my breeders are kept in but he slipped the net so to speak,ide placed him in my weaning loft as he has chicks weaning,,,now and again ile put him in there so he can top the young birds up if needed,but me being tired having no sleep due to traped nerve,ide forgot to close the bobs,but he had ventured out,and gone :-( ive seen him about doing the odd fly by looking for home but he wont find it as he doesnt know the out side of loft,even though he can see out,ile be verry lucky to get him back,cheers pal


----------

